# Anni Friesinger - Cameltoe 1x



## misterright76 (16 Nov. 2010)

Auf besonderen Wunsch:



tommie3 schrieb:


> Existiert das Bild aus der SportBild von vor ein paar Jahren gar nicht mehr?Sie wurde längs von ihrem Trainerstab getragen.(Mit Cameltoe der feinsten güte ).


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2010)

Das ist nur ne Naht


----------



## tommie3 (16 Nov. 2010)

Jetzt seh ich es auch.
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## pauli1708 (16 Nov. 2010)

Sieht trotzdem sehr schön aus. Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Nov. 2010)

Trotz naht recht geil.


----------



## mechanator (1 Dez. 2010)

spitze danke


----------



## maxmu (5 Dez. 2010)

sehr chic. Danke!


----------



## cat28 (5 Dez. 2010)

na holla der "kamelfuss"...


----------



## Freiwelt (5 Dez. 2010)

Tolles Bild . Danke


----------



## rondon (18 Sep. 2011)

supergeil...:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenSmurf (19 Mai 2014)

ja das ist mal nen schöner Muff  THX :thumbup:


----------



## toxic (30 Juli 2014)

:thx::thx:


----------



## woggel (2 Okt. 2014)

Die Frau Friesinger sieht ja auch von Vorne gut aus


----------



## strumpfhose20 (5 Aug. 2015)

Richtig lecker


----------



## Sarafin (5 Aug. 2015)

solche "Nähte" lob ich mir


----------



## KoppTimo (7 Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## brause_paul (7 Aug. 2015)

Die war früher super, ja!


----------



## rotmarty (27 Sep. 2015)

Da drückt sich ja die pussy durch!


----------



## Sarafin (7 Juni 2016)

ausserdem,das ist keine Naht,niemals


----------



## Reingucker (29 Nov. 2016)

sehr schön


----------



## Arma1981 (14 Dez. 2016)

Danke für die tolle Annie!
Die tät ich jetzt auch gern in den Urlaub mitnehmen^^


----------

